# 2019 codes



## heart123 (Nov 3, 2018)

does anyone have 2019 changed cpt codes yet


----------



## Mayzoo (Nov 3, 2018)

My book has not come in, but several of my coworkers have theirs.  Of course, the new codes are in the book.  

I believe the AMA also has an area on their website with the new codes on it, but their is a special subscription price to gain access to it.  I do not know where it is on the site though.


----------



## heart123 (Nov 5, 2018)

Thank-you for replying


----------



## thomas7331 (Nov 8, 2018)

This is copyrighted material and should not be posted in this manner.


----------



## heart123 (Nov 14, 2018)

Im sorry what does that mean


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 14, 2018)

The CPT Book is copy protected by the AMA and we are not allowed to post the listing of the codes and descriptors without prior permission from the AMA.  To obtain the new codes for 2019, you will need to purchase the 2019 CPT book.  There are some really important changes for 2019


----------



## heart123 (Nov 15, 2018)

mitchellde said:


> The CPT Book is copy protected by the AMA and we are not allowed to post the listing of the codes and descriptors without prior permission from the AMA.  To obtain the new codes for 2019, you will need to purchase the 2019 CPT book.  There are some really important changes for 2019



Thanks debra i honestly wasnt asking for someone to print the book
it was merely a question


----------



## thomas7331 (Nov 15, 2018)

heart123 said:


> Thanks debra i honestly wasnt asking for someone to print the book
> it was merely a question



My post above was a response to a previous poster who had pasted all of the new codes and descriptions.  That person's post has apparently now been removed by the moderators, likely due to the copyright infringement, so my post no longer has context.  Sorry for any confusion that created.


----------



## heart123 (Nov 18, 2018)

thomas7331 said:


> My post above was a response to a previous poster who had pasted all of the new codes and descriptions.  That person's post has apparently now been removed by the moderators, likely due to the copyright infringement, so my post no longer has context.  Sorry for any confusion that created.



no problem thomas 
thanks so much


----------

